# IMPALA WINDSHIELD INSTALL TIPS



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

OK, SOMEBODY GOTTA KNOW HOW TO INSTALL THE FRONT AND BACK GLASS ON IMPALAS. I PAID 2 DIFFEERENT GUYS BUT MY CAR STILL LEAKS FRONT AND BACK. GOT BRAND NEW RUBBER SEALS, WHAT GIVES? IF SOMEONE WILL WALK ME THRU IT, I'LL DO IT MYSELF. I SEEN ANOTHER SITE WHERE IT SAID THE RUBBERS JUST HOLD THE GLASS IN PLACE AND THAT A SEALANT IS NEEDED TOO. HOW TRU IS THIS? IF SO, WHAT KINDA OF SEALANT CAN I BUY AT AUTOZONE OR WHEREVER? I KNOW THERE IS NO SEALANT NOW, JUST THE RUBBERS. AND I KNOW THERES NOTHIN WRONG WITH THE CAR CAUSE BEFORE THE GLASS WAS EVER REMOVED IT DIDNT LEAK. I HAD IT PAINTED AND JUST BOUGHT NEW SEALS INCASE. WHAT GIVES?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

the seals are a pain in the ass to put in.,theyre shaped like an "H' and hell, i cant really tell ya how to install them in here but ill try  i used some urethane sealer on mine, and use a string.put the sealer in the rubber and run the seal around the windshield then put the string all the way around the inside of the part that goes on the car itself,and put a lil sealer in ther too,try and get the rubber toward teh inside of the car,and use the string to pull it out to seal around the outside if you know what i mean.its messy and a pain


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i had this same problem awhile back


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

ok lucky for you guys i do this everyday. heres how it goes down. first DO NOT USE URATHANE SEALERS, they fully cure up and make it impossible for the gasket to be reused the next time if the glass should have to be replaced. Second, get some glazing and bedding compound made by 3M, should be able to get it at any body shop supply store, heres the product you need. 

http://www.technologylk.com/product_view.a...product_ID=2695

now to install the glass into the vehicle, first you need the glas edge clean and dry, then apply the gasket to the glass, pull the edge up a little so you can get the tip of the caulk tube between the glass and gasket, run a thin layer in there so water cant leak through. then flip the glass/gasket over and "load" the rope as described above, the rope goes on the lip where the edge of the body would be. heres a drawing of a cross section of the unit, once you run the rope tape the remaining edges the the inside of the glass so you can grab them once your on the inside. always load the rope so that it ends in the center of the bottom of each glass piece, and remember the back glass is probably tempered and stronger than the windshield glass and if the windshield has stone chips be extra carefull tapping it in, never force the glass always look for it hanging up on the body for it not going in.










then, set the glass/gasket/rope unit, in the opening, and have a homie help you out. pull the rope towards the center of the glass and do 1 foot sections at a time, and do the bottom first then the sides and the top last, pull the rope 1 foot then using an open palm, tap the glass to seat the gasket. then once your rope is pulled all the way around, lightly tap like above the fully seat the gasket, if the gasket hangs up on the body, take a screwdriver, or hook tool if you have one, and flip the lip so it can seat in the opening. i wish i had a car with a gasket glass setup cause i would show you with pics. if you have anymore questions, post em up. good luck man.


p.s. to clean up any residue from the bedding compound you can use a rugged wipe or scrub found at hardware stores, they usually come in a little bucket or tub.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 16 2006, 06:58 PM~6187625
> *ok lucky for you guys i do this everyday. heres how it goes down. first DO NOT USE URATHANE SEALERS, they fully cure up and make it impossible for the gasket to be reused the next time if the glass should have to be replaced. Second, get some glazing and bedding compound made by 3M, should be able to get it at any body shop supply store, heres the product you need.
> 
> http://www.technologylk.com/product_view.a...product_ID=2695
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

sweet that what i was trying to get across,but didnt want to type all that, and you got the best info there


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

tip #2 :be sure to install new moulding clips while the windows are out


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Sep 17 2006, 07:44 AM~6190118
> *tip #2 :be sure to install new moulding clips while the windows are out
> *


oh yeah i forgot that too....


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks big time, Im gonna try to do it myself. I already pulled the front and back glass out myself and there was no kind of sealant which is probably why it wasnt that hard. It was harder getting off the top moldings. thanks again


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 16 2006, 04:58 PM~6187625
> *ok lucky for you guys i do this everyday. heres how it goes down. first DO NOT USE URATHANE SEALERS, they fully cure up and make it impossible for the gasket to be reused the next time if the glass should have to be replaced. Second, get some glazing and bedding compound made by 3M, should be able to get it at any body shop supply store, heres the product you need.
> 
> http://www.technologylk.com/product_view.a...product_ID=2695
> ...


good info


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

ill pay the window guy 50 bucks to put it back in :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 10 2009, 06:10 PM~15940406
> *ill pay the window guy 50 bucks to put it back in :ugh:
> *


hell if its guaranteed not to leak i would too


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

I always Use soapy water where the rope slides into the rubber gasket. it seems to help.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 16 2006, 04:58 PM~6187625
> *ok lucky for you guys i do this everyday. heres how it goes down. first DO NOT USE URATHANE SEALERS, they fully cure up and make it impossible for the gasket to be reused the next time if the glass should have to be replaced. Second, get some glazing and bedding compound made by 3M, should be able to get it at any body shop supply store, heres the product you need.
> 
> http://www.technologylk.com/product_view.a...product_ID=2695
> ...


so u only need to stick sealent on the front side of the window


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good info :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

good topic ... i am cutting the old seal out .. 

is the old stuff that is in there the body glaze bedding stuff ..

i am trying to figure it out stuff was behind a lot of trim too ..trying to clean mine up for paint and need to see what i need before i get that far


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I use WD40 on the rope helps a lot! and a hook tool


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

:biggrin: chek this link maybe it can hel you
http://www.route66restorations.com/1.html


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what gasket is the best for 64 back and front window?


----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

This should answer your question... http://www.lategreatchevy.com/assets/pdf/lategreat/1959-64 IMPALA WINDSHIELD & REAR GLASS.pdf


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx for the info....


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Great info. Now post pics of trim clip placement


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

make sure you put sealer on the spots when the clips go first then install the clips so there is sealer under cause when you put in the glass it will cause a leak


----------

